# Poppers for Whiting



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sure I read somewhere on here about catching whiting in Lake illawarra on poppers, just wondering if someone could give me a heads up on a couple of good ones to try? :?

Swampy


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

The surecatch "3 for $10" job works for me.

Merry Christmas,
Rowan


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I've found that all the poppers sub 6cm will catch whiting consistantly though in my opinion some are more apropriate than others ,mainly the ones that stay on the surface during a constant retreive (as some tend to dive,namely the ones with the eye high on the cupface ea;Eco gear & strike pro)you can still fish these with the rod tip high.
There seems to be a trend to fish clear(Transucent)popers for whiting and I have found them to work well but I can't say they have produced better than the painted ones(maybe in more clearer waters).that sayd I do like to get the prefered lures in a"prawnish" colour.
Even the cheaper Sure Catch/Gillies work well as do the Rebel pop-R's allthough I have a preference for slightley heavier poppers for casting further.
My favorite poppers at the moment are the River2Sea Bubblepop 45mm and if I'm not casting directly down wind the Stiffy Popper.
I have tried some of the micro surface stick baits as some people are getting whiting on them(Towadi's,Jackson Tpivot & Mebapen)and although they do catch me Bream I hav'nt as yet caught whiting on them (maybe cause I fish the whiting in muddier water)& at 1.8 to 3 grams I cant cast them real far.
After losing one of my poppers last week to a nice size flathead on 8 lbs fluro line I've started to employ a 12lbs 5inch long tippet.
On retrieve I'd like to ad that a fast retieve will get you fish but a constant pop with a slow retreive gets me more fish and the flatties hookup is more positive.
One "secret" I'd like to share is... that on a hot bite the lure that realy shines is the Lucky Craft Sammy 65(a surface stickbait).
Some I have been told have a hard time getting there heads around the fact that whiting ARE or atleast can be agressive enough to take a lure this size. Aslong as there is'nt to much wind chop this is my go to lure.(I have the sardine coloured one).
I've tried Surface stickbaits in similair sizes that dont dive (ea.wise Dog) whiting have show some interest but they dont come back for a second strike. 
I have found them so bold I've even thrown a big Bomber Pop'n'Shrimp at them :lol: (to see what there limits are,and to make a point  ) no luck.. YET! 8) now I have downsized and tempting them in a Cultiva Zip'n Ziggy I'll keep you'all posted on that one.
Have fun  :!:
Ps regardig your avatar; ...Is NAAAIs :wink:


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

G'Day Swampy
I cant add anything to alphas advice. If you take all of that on board your on a winner. What I can tell you is that once you have gained some confidence in what you are doing and start catching a few fish this form off fishing is productive and ADDICTIVE 

Cheers


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - someone here (sorry can't remeber who) put me on to the River to Sea Bubble PoP 35 in the gold colour. I'ts the first popper I have thrown around in the shallows targeting bream and whiting but does it come up the goods or what. That lure is the business.

Now having said that - please remember this is the only small popper I have and the only one I have thrown at the skinny water for the bream and whiting.

Bloody good lure but.

Steve


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Steve, Perhaps it was I who put you onto it. Here's a pic I posted some time ago.. Glad you're getting em


----------

